# burst abscess



## pochette (Jul 24, 2005)

I noticed a small swelling under my chi's tail on Sunday morning, by evening it had enlarged and turned dark purple and about an hour ago it burst releasing blood and pus. I'm thinking it was a anal sac abscess although there was no indication there was a problem - no scooting on the floor, no bad odour etc there was just an absess all of a sudden. She hasn't given any indication of feeling pain but she is trying to constantly lick the whole area. She does not have a temperature and her gums are a normal pink colour.

I will be taking her to the vet as soon as possible once they open but can anyone offer advice in the meantime? Should I allow her to lick the area or try and prevent it?


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

was it at the anus? or on the tail? Licking to me is a natural way to heal themselves. just watch that it isnt turning bloody or being bitten....then you want to stop it. 
Let us know what the vet says :wave:


----------



## pochette (Jul 24, 2005)

It was right next to the anus. She is asleep now but wakes up occasionally to lick the area - I was just worried that she might irritate the wound further but I understand when you say it is a natural way to heal themselves. 

Thanks for replying


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Poor thing Hope she is better soon


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Dont let her lick at it...she can damage the area more by doing so. We had a couple dogs in with anal sac absesses and they had to wear buster-collars (those silly cone collars)
I would put warm compresses on it and keep her away from it...as hard as that might be. Keep her confined to her crate and try to put a clean towl in there...if its drainng a lot I would change the town frequently and do the warm compress every three hours. 

If you have a hand towl you can fold it up and wrap it around her neck so she cannot turn aruond to lick it. You can keep it in place with tape. Obviously dont wrap too tight and it has to fit right under her chin and down her neck. The vet can give you a buster-collar when you go in.

Let us know what happens!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

My Fynn had this for the second time a month ago, no warning whilst we were on holiday.The vet told me to bath it with hot water to drawer it to a head and when it had burst ( as yours has now ) to bath it several times a day with salt water, its now healed very well.


----------



## pochette (Jul 24, 2005)

The vet has given her Synulox and Rimadyl to take for one week and told me to wash the area as you advised sullysmum. We have another appointment for next week but if it's all healed ok we can cancel. She was such a good girl and I'm so happy she is going to be ok. 

Thanks for your help everyone, I really appreciate it


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

tyke has already had a anal abcess and i woke up yesterday and he has it again in the exact same place im bathing it as usual around 5 times a day in salt warm water this is what i did last time and he is on antibiotics if it comes back again he may have to have his anal sack removed the vet said i hope we can avoid that


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Our Border Terrier ( our old family dog ) had her anal sacks removed because she kept getting abcess's , she did just fine after


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

pochette said:


> The vet has given her Synulox and Rimadyl to take for one week and told me to wash the area as you advised sullysmum. We have another appointment for next week but if it's all healed ok we can cancel. She was such a good girl and I'm so happy she is going to be ok.
> 
> Thanks for your help everyone, I really appreciate it


 Sorry i forgot about the pain killers and anitibiotics Fynn had those too,so much was going on with Sullys illness at the same time


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

chihuahua-lady said:


> tyke has already had a anal abcess and i woke up yesterday and he has it again in the exact same place im bathing it as usual around 5 times a day in salt warm water this is what i did last time and he is on antibiotics if it comes back again he may have to have his anal sack removed the vet said i hope we can avoid that


 Fynns was in the same place as last time too, no warning either time


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i know i just woke up both times and it was there this time it looks alot cleaner and less agressive as the last one so fingers crossed it clears up asap


----------

